# Spc. Joseph Whiting Dimock II, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.



## Ravage (Jul 12, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/July/100712-07.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 12, 2010)—A U.S. Army Ranger was killed during an inventory of ammunition while deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.  The Ranger was assigned to Company E, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga. 

Spc. Joseph Whiting Dimock, II, 21, a native of Wildwood, Ill., was killed when an explosion occurred in an ammunition holding facility during an inventory.  The explosion also injured another Ranger conducting the inspection.

Dimock, enlisted in the U.S. Army in August 2007.  For nearly three years, he served as a rifleman in 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

“Ranger Dimock represented everything right with America.  He was an incredibly talented young man, who volunteered to serve his nation in a time of war and ultimately gave his life in support of her cause,” said Lt. Col. Mike Foster, the 1st Ranger Battalion Commander. 

“His loss is felt across the entire battalion and our thoughts and prayers are with the Dimock family.”

He was on his second deployment to Afghanistan.  Previously he conducted a deployment to Iraq.

”Spc. Dimock was a warrior who chose a higher calling and deployed three times in support of the Nation. Joseph remains a hero to our Nation, the Army, and his family,” said Col. Michael Kurilla, Commander of the 75th Ranger Regiment. 

Dimock is survived by his parents, Joseph and Ellen Dimock of Wildwood, Ill. 

Click here for Dimock's bio.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 12, 2010)

RIP and prayers for those he left behind.


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest Easy Ranger


----------



## Muppet (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 12, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 12, 2010)

May God provide mercy and grace to this warrior's family and friends. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 12, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger Dimock. 

Thank you for your ultimate sacrifice to this great nation.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 13, 2010)

Rest easy Brother, Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## tova (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Bellona (Jul 13, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger.


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 13, 2010)

Rest in peace, sad news.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 13, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP Ranger......Brother.....and thank you.....


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2010)

Rest easy bro. Godspeed.


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 17, 2010)

Rest in peace bro.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP Joseph.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 17, 2010)

Rest in Peace Ranger.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 17, 2010)

Throw down your ruck Brother, God has you now. 

~S~


----------

